# Cucumber dip recipe



## DaveSoMD (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking for a good cucumber dip recipe (not a Tzatziki sauce) to use with cut up veggies and crackers.


----------



## luvs (Jun 22, 2010)

adding mint into your dip ought be refreshing.


----------



## merstar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Dave, check this out:
Creamy Cucumber Dill Dip
Creamy Cucumber Dill Dip - 29455 - Recipezaar


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm looking for a good cucumber dip recipe (not a Tzatziki sauce) to use with cut up veggies and crackers.


Dave I have a Curry-mustard sauce for cukesand one with crab..if interested I'll post for you
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 22, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Dave I have a Curry-mustard sauce for cukesand one with crab..if interested I'll post for you
> kades


 
Thanks kadesma but SO does not like spicy and is allergic to seafood.  I'm really looking for a creamy dip with chopped/diced cucumbers in it. Got anything like that in your files?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 22, 2010)

merstar said:


> Hi Dave, check this out:
> Creamy Cucumber Dill Dip
> Creamy Cucumber Dill Dip - 29455 - Recipezaar


 
That one looks interesting.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Thanks kadesma but SO does not like spicy and is allergic to seafood.  I'm really looking for a creamy dip with chopped/diced cucumbers in it. Got anything like that in your files?


Here is a fave around here.Mash the flesh of two avocados, add 2-3 sliced green onions whte and green. Take a tomato and cut in half see and chop.1 tea. olive oil, salt and pepper Tabasco can be add, here i add a half of a cucumber chopped  add a little fresh lemon juice mix well add a little mayo if desired serve with sliced cukes or any veggie  carrots are good.
Mix 1 cup cream cheese with Worcestershire about a TAB/salt and pepper and 1/2 c. finely chopped cucumbers. 2 Tab of chopped chives, 1 clove crushed garlic mix well serve with cucumber rounds.
I'll look and see what else I might have.
kades


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 19, 2010)

3 grated cucumbers, drained 
1 (8 oz) package cream cheese
1 package dry ranch dressing mix
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. garlic powder

Mix everything together. Season w/ a bit of freshly cracked pepper, if desired.  

YUM YUM.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> That one looks interesting.


 
sure does.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2010)

I have used the dry packets of ranch, and used two cucumbers, pureed, with a lil mayo and sour cream for cucumber ranch. Add a little crushed red pepper and some cumin for a twist.


----------

